# B.F. Goodrich.. "FIREBALL"



## pedal alley (Nov 23, 2008)

heres one tough gal !


----------



## 30thtbird (Nov 24, 2008)

That is a tough one! Appears to be a Murray built bike.What is the serial number?How about a closer pic of the chain guard?Looks like a replacement sissy bar and the grips look like Western Flyer.Should be a stylized WF towards the open end of the grips if Western Flyers.Probably had Hunt Wilde type grips on it originally.Either white or similiar color to the bike.Pedals look original if it's around a 68 model.Kenny.


----------



## pedal alley (Nov 24, 2008)

the sissybar i put on for a day/two,
original goin back on. handgrips are
western auto . the originals are white,
& say  b.f. goodrich, i took them off
cause they was too narrow for my
hands. the bike is a '67, or '68. 
i can'ttake any more pics. rite now due to
fact the bike is burried . the gaurd
says "FIREBALL" . i may dig it out
so, i can snap some pics. .


----------

